# Finally got a letter back from Senator Murray



## nimravus01 (Aug 15, 2007)

At least, whoever sent the letter attempted to be a bit more sincere than the other letters I've gotten back. But, it's still a liberal "lets tax tobacco for their own good" and "It's for the Children" mentality.



> Thank you for contacting me to express your opposition to legislation that increases tobacco taxes. It is good to hear from you.
> As you know, H.R. 976, the Children's Health Insurance (CHIP) Program Reauthorization Act was recently vetoed by the President. CHIP is the largest publicly funded effort to provide health insurance to children since Medicaid was enacted in 1965. CHIP provides insurance to more than 11,000 Washington state children whose parents would otherwise be unable to afford coverage for them.
> 
> The Children's Health Insurance Program Reauthorization Act is paid for with new revenue from an increase in the excise tax on cigarettes and other tobacco products. Economic barriers, such as excise taxes, have proven to reduce access to cigarettes for underage smokers. Every day, 3,000 new children try smoking for the first time. Today, five million of today's children will die a premature death due to smoking.
> ...


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

I can at least respect this letter. It looks as though whoever wrote it did some homework. Its so annoying when they don't mention anything but cigs and don't admit that the tax is to stop smokers as much as raise money.

I DON'T AGREE WITH HIM BUT HE IS ENTITLED TO HIS OPINION I GUESS.


----------

